# Hatchrite Incubator



## Kekko (Jan 20, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with the âHatchriteâ incubator? I know that they were made by a company in Oklahoma and the company has gone out of business. I found one advertised for $250 and not much info about it. Here is the ad!

Large Hatchrite incubator. 38" H x 44"W x 32"D. Alarm reset, roll test, light, temperature & humidity control. I am not an expert on incubators but I do believe it's missing a part or two, but could be easily repaired. I think it could be missing a tray - but that is purely a guess. I haven't ran it, but it was used for emu eggs, and more recently pheasant eggs. That is about all I know. I can't find a model number on it at all - there is a number stamped in a tin plate 909, but I don't know what that number represents. I feel fairly sure that the heat must work if it was being used to hatch pheasant eggs recently.

Just wondering if this is something that might be worth a hundred mile drive to look at! Any info would be helpful?


----------



## Kekko (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I did buy this incubator! Ended up only giving the guy $100 for it! The heat seamed to work and the Egg Turner works. It is very large and complicated. I have not figured out how the Humidity part works yet! Canât even find a model number on it except on the back a plate that says Hatchrite Corp. and the number 999 stamped below it! If anyone can give me any information or has a manual for one of these Iâd sure be interested in talking to you! I did find a place in Minnesota that said he could send a photo copy of a manual (If he can find it) but wants $100 up front! Thatâs a little high for someone doing this as a hobby!


----------



## egg head (Nov 11, 2009)

can you post some pictures of it.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

This post is a few months old, but he sounds like Da Man on Hatchrites as h used to work for them: http://www.agriseek.com/service/p/Hatchrite-Incubator-Help-Services.htm


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

Ya'll can buy all the incubators you want... I'd rather buy a dozen Silkie (straight run) chicks... In 6 months you will have the best incubator going! They'll sit, move them, keep them moist as needed... not have to brood them (they'll do that too!)... looks like they'll set on about 8 eggs at a time. 

Bought 15 straight run chicks from Ideal (https://secuservices.com/ideal/newideal/selectproduct.aspx?qty=1&ID=SLKB&Product=140) for $2.62 a piece... brooded them... and now I have 4 out of 9 hens broody. Bought 36 eggs on eggbid... (only could use 32)... took all but 1 of their eggs out and replaced with the new eggs. 

I've been told (don't know yet) that they will set on 3 batches of eggs a year. 

It's a lot cheaper than even the 100 dollars for the hatcher. (and the silkie hens will brood them instead of doing the brooding yourself)

Pat


----------



## Kekko (Jan 20, 2006)

Pat

As your by line says!

"The only people who never make mistakes are those who are afraid to try!"

I'm Havin' Fun and I'm Tryin' LOL


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

We have nevery had much luck with Silkies. They get soaked easily in the rain or snow and their feet froze in cold weather. But the cats just loved them.


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

Found on on my first brooding that they don't free range well... built a chicken tractor just for the silkies... and haven't had any problems since.

Pat


----------



## Skydvrz (Mar 20, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but if you are interested in fixing an old HatchRite incubator, I have created a free, no-adverts web site showing where you can get manuals, parts and repair ideas. All the manuals are available there for free download. 

http://idk.serveftp.net/hatchrite/manual/


----------



## Bernadette Doud (May 26, 2017)

Do you know where I can get parts for a HRMPII series hatchrite incubator


----------

